
Former Shelby American designer John Chun (2013) - curtis
https://www.hemmings.com/blog/index.php/2013/07/09/former-shelby-american-designer-john-chun-dies-at-age-84/
======
dba7dba
[https://www.mprnews.org/story/2012/11/28/business/john-
chun-...](https://www.mprnews.org/story/2012/11/28/business/john-chun-
foreclosure-loan-modification)

They got scammed by bankers late in their life. Sad.

------
dba7dba
More detailed profile of Mr. John Chun done in 2011.

[http://www.herald-journal.com/archives/2011/stories/chun-
des...](http://www.herald-journal.com/archives/2011/stories/chun-
designer.html)

He would've been 21 years old in 1950, the year the Korean War started. And
the profile mentions he was a veteran of the Korean War. Stories of that alone
would be great to hear...

------
rmason
Before changing careers I worked as an agronomist for sixteen years at a
fertilizer plant just down the street from the A.O. Smith factory in Ionia.

A.O. Smith was a conglomerate that was famous in agriculture for creating
those blue silos you see on farms.

------
RickJWag
As a car guy, this is a huge loss. Chun penned some awesome automobiles.
Thanks for your work, John.

